# Coding for Water Deprivation Testing-currently work for



## jyoung (Sep 20, 2007)

I currently work for an Endocrinology Association and over the last couple of weeks, I have received several requests for a CPT code for Water Deprivation Testing.  Upon reviewing the CPT book, there is not a code for this type of testing.  Would it be possible to receive some assistance on how others are coding this.  Thank you

Jennifer 
Jacksonville, FL


----------



## bovillan (Nov 26, 2012)

*S Villanueva, CPC, CEC*

Water deprivation testing is a urine test --

Please see the following link:

http://www.drugs.com/enc/urine-concentration-test.html


----------

